# game pieces



## Katalee (Nov 28, 2016)

5 game pieces i have found over the years in harris co. and stewart co.


----------



## mr otter (Nov 29, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Willjo (Dec 1, 2016)

Those are neat, i have found a couple and was not sure what they were


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 1, 2016)

Cool find.  Likely made from broken pottery which is why the concave shape on some.  I've heard they were used to keep score for another game.  Not sure.  I have nine found in TN on the same site.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 17, 2016)

The one I found has a mark on one side that would indicate a game of chance.


----------

